# Full 4 day winter detail & protect,PolishAngel



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Have just spent the last 4 days getting the coupe ready for the winter

this year ive gone for PolishAngel ,and Carpro as the main two

theres a video at the end as well

as always c+c welcome

A massive thanks to all @ Motorgeek for use of the space again,cheers Ron & Stewart always a pleasure

The wheels were removed

cleaned with Reflectology R6IX excellent decontamination gel,this shifts most things
no need for two or three cleaners,de ironisers etc
ploished up with foam ball and cone using Malco rejunvenator polish
these were then sealed,both front and back with Carpro Dlux

car was Foamed with Maxolon C6 great cling and cleaning power
washed with CarChem 1900:1 shampoo
clayed with shampoo and ArtdeShine clay cloth

Onto the polishing stages

Started off with Master polish via a PolishAngel orange pad ,firm but nice to work with
Then after that refined with Escalate via a Lake Country red pad

The protection was the two caots of Master sealant around an hour apart
and a final wipedown with Red Opal

The glass was all cleaned with Stoners invisible glass,with added rain repellant
Windscren sealed with Orchard autocare Hydrophobe
The exhaust cleaned up with CarChem metal polish and fine wire wool
Tyres dressed with Tuff coat
All black trims etc CarPro Dlux

now the pics,ive tried to get em in order etc

any questions etc,just ask

dont forget to watch the video as,it shows off the car and paint much better







































































and heres the video,let me know what you think

watch the video in full screen mode


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic work there Stevo :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work! How did you like Master Sealant?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely Steve, hope you like the PA stuff. Car looks great, well done.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Demetri said:


> Fantastic work there Stevo :thumb:


thank you



diesel x said:


> Great work! How did you like Master Sealant?


so easy to apply and remove,non dusting as well, abreeze



shaunwistow said:


> Lovely Steve, hope you like the PA stuff. Car looks great, well done.


cheers Shaun,pa is very user friendly and yes i do like it,the red opal has pigments in it,so if anybody buys any of the other colour charged sprays wear gloves,i had pink fingers lol,,oh and i did the you tube video for you my dear

might top it up with a wax yet??? still deciding


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Steve lad as i told gou earlier car looks awsome, 

Also big fan of polishangel products myself, easy of use and amazing looks


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Kotsos said:


> Steve lad as i told gou earlier car looks awsome,
> 
> Also big fan of polishangel products myself, easy of use and amazing looks


thank you ,my international polishing buddy :wave:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> thank you
> 
> so easy to apply and remove,non dusting as well, abreeze
> 
> ...


Got some BMD wax here for you to try :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> Got some BMD wax here for you to try :thumb:


careful what you say, i might just take you up on that

which one do you have shaun ?


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Steve,
That looks better than brand new never mind something thats what 10 years old?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> careful what you say, i might just take you up on that
> 
> which one do you have shaun ?


Genesis & Sirius will be on its way shortly. You are welcome to try as I have said before


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Pure art as always.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely work as usual there.......beautiful reflections!


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Good job


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic glossy red. Top job.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow Steve. Top job!!


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Great work, looks worth the effort


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks brill Steve as usual. Can't wait to catch up!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

VERY nice!!:thumb: I've got a lot to step up to by the looks of things!! 

carry on that man!!:thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great work, as already said, looks better than new.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

deano_uk said:


> Steve,
> That looks better than brand new never mind something thats what 10 years old?


its a 2002 reg,its she who must be obeyed,not bad for an old un.and her cars alright



e_king said:


> Pure art as always.


thank you



okcharlie said:


> Lovely work as usual there.......beautiful reflections!


thank you,red is a hard clour to capture reflections on, and it likes to play havoc with camera settings as well



rhyst said:


> Good job


thank you



GarveyVW said:


> Fantastic glossy red. Top job.


thank you



minnnt said:


> Wow Steve. Top job!!


thank you



Beatman said:


> Great work, looks worth the effort


i enjoyed using the porducts,paint on these is so soft,its easy to correct



jonnyMercUK said:


> Looks brill Steve as usual. Can't wait to catch up!


call over soon



ianrobbo1 said:


> VERY nice!!:thumb: I've got a lot to step up to by the looks of things!!
> 
> carry on that man!!:thumb:


you might see it around wakey,its all practice ,been at this game a good few years



Z4-35i said:


> Great work, as already said, looks better than new.


thank you


----------



## ftb101 (May 2, 2011)

Steve,

Fantastic work, congratulations! 

In the third picture, on your drill - what is that? It looks really useful for alloys......


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ftb101 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Fantastic work, congratulations!
> 
> In the third picture, on your drill - what is that? It looks really useful for alloys......


i have a few of those

as you say ,thats what i loised the alloys up with also good for exhauts

its a foam ,polishing cone that one is from autosgleaming

i have one from motorgeek,a mothers one,a link is below

the ball one is also a foam polishing ball

they are great for jobs like these

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=217

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=204

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=237


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ftb101 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Fantastic work, congratulations!
> 
> In the third picture, on your drill - what is that? It looks really useful for alloys......


sorry

thanks for the kind words

how are people liking the video.....yay or nay


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Cracking reflections steve is red opal some sort of panel wipe?
Ps nice video!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great work a stunner...:thumb:

I know the black and white shots show the reflections but dont think they add anything as the beauty is in the deep lustrous red.

You only notice the reflections in the black and white when you really look at it.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

halam said:


> Cracking reflections steve is red opal some sort of panel wipe?
> Ps nice video!


its a quick detailer,but is charged with colour
also it has a small carnuba content
so easy to use ,spray on and wipe in.it dissapears into the paintwork
but as it has colour in it,wear gloves
there are various colours avaiable

http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collections/carnauba-arts/products/carnauba-arts-red-opal


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Just forget to ask earlier, what polish you used on the wheels?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

james_death said:


> Great work a stunner...:thumb:
> 
> I know the black and white shots show the reflections but dont think they add anything as the beauty is in the deep lustrous red.
> 
> You only notice the reflections in the black and white when you really look at it.


i think its the other way James
b&w shows more of the highlights etc,maybe its because ive been looking deep into the paint for 4 days lol
anyways thanks for your kind words matey



Kotsos said:


> Just forget to ask earlier, what polish you used on the wheels?


only a cheap Malco rejuvenator,ideal for these types of jobs a fairley heavy polish that cuts well,i wouldnt use it on paintwork,you can though,i also use it on headlights etc


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

That looks Superb Steve.SJ.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice work Steve ,looking good.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Cracking job ! Looks better than new :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Not bad that Steve mi old ****a


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely glossy red. Made a nice difference looking at the 50/50 too made the red a tad darker.

Looks spot on ready for, fingers crossed, a mild winter.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Great work matey


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Really top work thee mate looks even better in the flesh. 

Colin


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Super job!


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Liking your work steve, nice to see a mix of different companys products being used, and the video was a great show case to show how flawless the paint finish came out.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Steve !!!, an odd question. Obviously you look after the car etc but it looks like it picked up quite a bit of marring etc. the 50/50 shows how much its been corrected. 
When was the last time you buffed it etc, an awfull thing to say but I would of hoped it would of stayed in a tad better condition. !!

Sorry for the crappy question. 

rick


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stonejedi said:


> That looks Superb Steve.SJ.


thank you



Black Magic Detail said:


> Nice work Steve ,looking good.


thank you appreciate it



efib said:


> Cracking job ! Looks better than new :thumb:


thank you



Reflectology said:


> Not bad that Steve mi old ****a


cheers always appreciate it



Soul Hudson said:


> Lovely glossy red. Made a nice difference looking at the 50/50 too made the red a tad darker.
> 
> Looks spot on ready for, fingers crossed, a mild winter.


cheers i want it to rain now to see the sheeting/beading



tonyy said:


> Very nice:thumb:


as always tony thank you



B0DSKI said:


> Great work matey


cheers appreciate it



Dingabell said:


> Really top work thee mate looks even better in the flesh.
> 
> Colin


cheers colin



magpieV6 said:


> Super job!


thank you..i should bring it down to hanger for some cool pics



dubbed-up-ally said:


> Liking your work steve, nice to see a mix of different companys products being used, and the video was a great show case to show how flawless the paint finish came out.


thank you



cossierick said:


> Steve !!!, an odd question. Obviously you look after the car etc but it looks like it picked up quite a bit of marring etc. the 50/50 shows how much its been corrected.
> When was the last time you buffed it etc, an awfull thing to say but I would of hoped it would of stayed in a tad better condition. !!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy question.
> ...


not a crappy question

honestly the car has never been corrected before,im still in touch with the original owner and he never had it done
he did look after it
its one of those things,always wanted to do it,never seemed to have time etc

the paint on these is super soft,sneeze and it will marr
this marring came from the cloth,ive used these before on bmw,mercs,audis etc doesnt bother it
i knew it would marr,but as i was polishing it that didnt matter
so the marring was put in by me ,but i knew that so not worried at all

the paint on these is so easy to correct,but then again there is only around an average of 120 microns so softly softly


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great work as always steve and im sure that will see the coupe over the winter


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

bazz said:


> great work as always steve and im sure that will see the coupe over the winter


thanks,next payday ,im getting a Black Magic Detail wax,this will sit atop the Polish Angel very nicely


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Ahh no worries steve, I just thought that you would of corrected it already for some reason , thus wandering why it looked like it did. 

I am intrigued as to how long a corrected car should last in general !! obviously theres an argument on soft v hard paint etc

rick


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cossierick said:


> Ahh no worries steve, I just thought that you would of corrected it already for some reason , thus wandering why it looked like it did.
> 
> I am intrigued as to how long a corrected car should last in general !! obviously theres an argument on soft v hard paint etc
> 
> rick


lots of factors
paint hard, soft
protection on the paint,wax sealant glass coating etc
garaged or not
wash routine,methods
where it drives in towns,country,workplaces,etc
dont think youll ever find the answer

car was only ever hand polished till last week
you know what ite like never had spare time

the marring.like i say came from cloth,but i knew that it would ,so no worries


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

and from todays rain a little video


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

looking at these photos again and you achieved some cracking results mate:thumb:
for me the black and white photos look great keep playing with camera settings seems to be working for you.ans as always nice little video at the end


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

iamrichard123 said:


> looking at these photos again and you achieved some cracking results mate:thumb:
> for me the black and white photos look great keep playing with camera settings seems to be working for you.ans as always nice little video at the end


thanks matey

ill keep knob twiddling on the camera till i work it all out :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

after see if it makes my motorbike more red steve after seeing how good your car looked.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow amazing work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Splendid work Steve, car is in amazing condition! That's how red should look!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

jamesgti said:


> Wow amazing work.


thank you



chrisc said:


> after see if it makes my motorbike more red steve after seeing how good your car looked.


the red opal is colour charged,you can lend the spray anytime matey



JBirchy said:


> Splendid work Steve, car is in amazing condition! That's how red should look!


cheers John,still looks good today,apart from being covered in leaves and pollen etc from the tree

will wash it next week,then add another layer of red opal and a topping of a wax from black magic details


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking very sharp and uber glossy mate, nice work


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Looking very sharp and uber glossy mate, nice work


cheers Matt

appreciate it:thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Lovely work there mate, cracking finish and it's clear to see how much effort has gone into the detail. Loving the reflection shots too! :thumb:


----------

